# You are the best thing ever happened to me



## saraparker

Hi everybody,

I've been using this forum to translate somethings from English into Spanish, but now I need help to translate something into Tagalog.

I want to learn this language but unfortunately in Mexico there's no where to learn it, I know some typical phrases but now I want to write him back and tell him this:

_My love,_

_You are the best thing ever happened to me, I love you and I wish I could always be with you. Since I met you, my life changed completely...Every moment I spent with you was worthied. You will always be in my heart!_

_All my love..._

This is my first post and I know that I have to try to translate this but I don't know any word!

I will thank your help.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi saraparker,

_My love,_

_You are the best thing that ever happened to me, I love you and I wish I could always be with you. Since I met you, my life changed completely...Every moment I spent with you was (worthied) worth it. You will always be in my heart!_

_All my love..._

>>>>>>>>>

Here is a direct translation of your text :

Aking mahal,

Ikaw ang pinakamabuting nangyari sa akin, mahal kita at sana ay magkasama tayo magpakailan pa man. Mula nang makilala kita, nagbago ang lahat sa aking buhay...bawat sandali na nakapiling kita ay napakahalaga. Ikaw ay laging mamamalagi sa aking puso.

Lahat ng aking pagmamahal......

Good luck!

Gary


----------



## saraparker

Thank you so much Gary, for both correcting my English version and the translation.

Dalia


----------

